# No One Read (past tense) My Thread!!!



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

About the DIY overflow? Yeah, that... Anyways, I'll add pictures of my work so far soon. Tomorrow I need to sand the edges so that they're even... Then I can cut the sides and acrylic glue them on on Friday!

Should the dried Expo Marker matter? It was evidently baked on while I was heating the acrylic... I wouldn't ask, but it seems as if the acrylic wrapped itself around the marker, leaving none of it exposed!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Comments? Questions? Advice? Proof you've seen this thread? POST A REPLY!!! I go paranoid when no one does! (Or at least more paranoid... Those assassins haven't got me yet! Seriously, there are Samurai Assassins after me. I am the King of Ninjas. And yes, even before the evil ninja craze... The only good thing about it is that I can say I'm the Ninja King without people believing me. No one believes... No one should! I'd assassinate them/you at any given time, and you don't want to live in fear. Do you?)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, I read it alright. 
I just couldn't make any sense out of it, so I gave up and moseyed on. Seeing this now, I can tell you that what I almost thought you were saying was WAY off, so it's probably for the best.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry, I can be confusing sometimes... (I would put a smiley, but it somehow doesn't fit here, you know?) I'm still looking for an acrylic, but for now, I'm very pleased with my results. It took two hours BECAUSE:

1. My acrylic is 1/4 inch instead of normal 1/8 inch. It took four times as long to heat.

2. My pieces weren't cut. I had to cut them all on the spot with a band saw.\

3. This was my first time with acrylic. I can go way faster next time.

If I had my pieces cut with my CURRENT experience using 1/8 inch acrylic, it would probably take around 20 minutes. Not to shabby!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Question*

Should I worry about the marker?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Oh, I read it alright.
> I just couldn't make any sense out of it, so I gave up and moseyed on. Seeing this now, I can tell you that what I almost thought you were saying was WAY off, so it's probably for the best.


Lol thats exactly what I said when I read it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nah, don't worry about the marker. The ink either solidified when cooked or will wash away harmlessly.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

All ready to glue tomorrow! I'll be using a two inch pseudo bulkhead. It's a Frankenstein of plumbing arts that cost of a whopping total of $4! I'll either have pics tomorrow or on Monday!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Good luck man, hope you got all your measurements right and everything else aligned.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

For the most part, everything worked fine. My one insert was a little too log and then a little to short... Anyways, I used my handy dandy acrylic epoxy. I got home and was scraping off some of the extra with an Exacto Knife, and two parts broke off! Nice quality Menards! Thanks! Anyways, I jut finished Silicone-ing them back in place... I know silicone usually doesn't work with acrylic, but I put a few small cuts down along the sides of the pieces. I'm hoping the silicone fills in the gaps and sticks to itself, making it work. We'll see though. Pictures tomorrow!


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I have seen this design before but I think you are missing a key part. There should be a weir/baffle after your "u" to keep water in the "u". Without it all of your water will drain out when the pump is off and break the siphon. 

From melevsreef.com


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ahaha just look at the shadow of your arm in the second picture... it looks pretty funny!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have the second baffle in, I just couldn't hod it in and take pictures at the same time... Anyways, so far, it looks like it'll work. It's done, I just need to figure out if I can install it... The lip on my tank is pretty wide...


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Comments? Questions? Advice? Proof you've seen this thread? POST A REPLY!!! I go paranoid when no one does! (Or at least more paranoid... Those assassins haven't got me yet! Seriously, there are Samurai Assassins after me. I am the King of Ninjas. And yes, even before the evil ninja craze... The only good thing about it is that I can say I'm the Ninja King without people believing me. No one believes... No one should! I'd assassinate them/you at any given time, and you don't want to live in fear. Do you?)


Haha  Sorry, all I can say. But that is pretty funny!


----------

